# Cherry Audio : PS-20 Synth



## muziksculp (May 21, 2021)

Hi,

*Cherry Audio's PS-20* is a very cool *Korg MS-20* Emulation Synth, and it's also Polyphonic. at *$29*. a great value for the sonic power it offers.

https://cherryaudio.com/instruments/ps-20











Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## doctoremmet (May 21, 2021)

$23 for Voltage Modular owners with the MS20 modules - great sounding emulation!


----------

